# Marina Square Al Reem



## Toms mum

Evening all!

I am new to this forum so please be gentle with me.

DH is moving out to AD at the end of Feb and only has a short space of time to find us somewhere to live. We have been hanging our noses over the new apartments at Al Reem specifically the ones around Marina Square. We know they are perhaps slightly smaller than others which is fine. What we are concerned about is some pretty damning comments about the state of these apartments we have read in various places.

Can anyone tell us how the apartments are doing now that they have been up a little while? Do any of you live there? All comments would be very much appreciated to save us valuable time in our search for a roof over or heads!

Many thanks.


----------



## Mattuk1

Hi Toms Mum! we are kind of in the same situation really, please let us know how you went on, did you get accom sorted? pm us.
Thanks. Matt & Fiona


----------



## busybee2

i know people live in marina square but only in a small flat they are pretty good.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Links to tourist club are good now too with the opening of a new bridge. 

Very little in marina square though. You have to drive to get to most things. 

Quality of the finish in the buildings is also very iffy according to 10+ colleagues who live in different towers there. All have had issues, some pretty serious.


----------



## metmanph

I really like Marina Square. Nice gardens/swimming pools and well maintained now - plus I am lucky to have flat with balcony.


----------



## Dubai9

I recently had to relocate to Abu Dhabi for my job from Dubai, and looking at that area, its amazing but the only issue is the finishing and size of the apartments, but you can find much more recently opened buildings/towers in Al reem which might have the same facility with lower/similar/higher prices


----------



## Chevy105

Went today out past Sun/Sky to the newer towers on a big u in the road. very odd shaped second bedroom and the hallway takes up loads of wasted space. Be advised people I know that live there can never get a taxi as they cant find the places so give up, the road diversions are insane (5 lanes to 2 in 50ft) and some towers are at the end of dirt tracks.


----------

